# PEE-UUU!



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

OMG – what was I thinking??? This may have been one of the dumbest things I’ve done in a long time.









Noelle has been less and less interested in her dry kibbles – Innova Puppy Food. *I* want her to like it but apparently she’s bored with it. I’ve started putting about ½ teaspoon wet food (Nutro Ultra puppy) mixed in with it and she gobbles it up. However, I don’t really think the Nutro is all that good and I’m worried about tear stains, so I went to a specialty pet store to get a different kibbled food. Since I’ve heard many of you talk about the Wellness brand and because it’s about time to switch her from puppy food to adult food – I decided to give it a try. 

Now – did I EVER hear any of you say to get the ‘Fish and Sweet Potato variety’?? NO, I did not. Did I ever stop to think that the food may actually smell like - oh – say – FISH??? And I don’t mean sushi grade tuna, my friends. I mean – it smells like dog food fish!









I gagged when I opened the bag – but gave some to Noelle anyway – just to see if she would even touch it. She took pieces of it and carried it away from her dish with her ears back (NEVER a good sign). Then she started throwing it around – up in the air – rolling on it – like it was that dead frog she found in the back yard.

And, her breath … PEEE-UUUU!

So what variety of Wellness DO you feed?









I’m going to have to change my siggy to say “Ol’ Fish-Breath & Kim”


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

So are you trying to tell us not to buy the Fish and Sweet Potato food????











> OMG – what was I thinking??? This may have been one of the dumbest things I’ve done in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little stinky breath!! I never used Wellness, so can't help you there. But if your store has it, why not try Solid Gold? It's a very good quality food, Bonnie loves it and not only does she have good breath, she doesn't even [email protected]!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just ordered Wellness ..Thank God I ordered the chicken..I hate any kind of fish smell ewwww
that's gross







//I will let you all know how the chicken smells, God I hope it smells good..


Andrea~


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry about your encounter. Sorry I can't help it I am actually laughing out loud.







I can just see your little one w/ slicked back ears throwing around this stinky stuff. Too funny! Rolling on it







I should say that is never a good sign. I will certainly not try that one.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the WARNING!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha yup, that stuff STINKS. the buttercup loves it nonetheless. i only give it to her on very rare occasions. she gets the purple can of wellness when i cant find merrick canned. 

oooh our least favorite was a can of nutro (i forget what "flavor") that i opened and promptly threw away, OUTSIDE.... p. u.

ann marie and the "stinky is good!" buttercup, who doesnt realize that "stinky" also comes out of her butt...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> ann marie and the "stinky is good!" buttercup, who doesnt realize that "stinky" also comes out of her butt...[/B]


out of her butt---you crack me up, Ann Marie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...spoken like someone who has never been around my dog's gaseous butt....

luckily, she has been stinkfree for a few days now... and i can breathe without the aid of a mask.

ann marie and the "i'm holding it in for just the right moment" buttercup


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237233
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure they're silent but deadly, Miss Buttercup.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I hear ya sister. On Tuesday we ran out of the wet NB Sweet Potato and Fish so my hubby ran to get some, the store was all out too so he brought home Wellness Sweet Potato and Fish (can), and girl I was gagging the entire time I was dishing it out. But the dogs _love_ it so much I don't have the heart to switch them back!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh good grief -- don't EVEN talk about pooting with this stuff!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!
















I was holding her a little while ago and she had a little Belch by Bach -- it made my eyes water.









I'm riffling through the Yellow Pages looking for an all night, 24-hour pet food store that carries Solid Gold...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh good grief -- don't EVEN talk about pooting with this stuff!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be a good money - making venture! An all night pet food store, for emergency cases of ewwww belches and gas.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i just switched lola to wellness chicken- she seems to like it and nothing too stinky! try the chicken....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i just switched lola to wellness chicken- she seems to like it and nothing too stinky! try the chicken....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















So the chicken smells okay?? Good I am so glad to hear it..









Andrea~


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I mix the canned Wellness with dry food for my IG & YPoo and now that I think about it, I believe I did pick up some of the fish/sweet potatoe, and I believe it smelled just like you described. The dogs ate it right up, though, but they are not picky eaters and will eat anything.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

This is interesting because when I went to look at some dog food this past weekend, the clerk suggested the Wellness Sweet Potato and Fish. They didn't have a sample of it. Thank goodness after reading this post!







I think I will definitely be trying the Wellness Chicken.


----------

